# duck call for beginers



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

what would be a good duck call.just starting to get into waterfowl hunting with my son.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i use primos single and double reads. i have had good luck with them. last year was my first year hunting too. i also have a whisle from them, sometimes that and my goose call will be the only 2 i take


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Go with a double reed. Any brand will do A double is generally easier to blow and sounds raspy and ducky n matter how you blow it. Then practice before going to the water. Afer you get there, shut up!!! Already I am noticing less is more this year. This tells me there are a bunch of loud mouth wanna be competition callers out there this year.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

GreenHead 2, 
Comp callers sound like ducks so what ever you have been hearing in the marsh can't be comp caller wannabe's. Call it what it is " bad calling" and leave comp calling out of it.



Husker,
I would suggest a double reed call by Sean Mann. The Double Trouble is the model. 
Good luck in the call search.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a couple I've used that are pretty easy it seems. I guess any cheapo call by Hunters Specialties will work but on my lanyard I've got the single reed Bill Collector. I also have a signiture series Buck Gardner call from when he was with HS that isn't out there anymore.... you can get Bucks line of calls though. I had a Tall Timber and didn't like it very much. The Bill Collector is loud and raspy but you can also get quiet quacks and feeding calls from it. I also have a double reed made by TruTone (wood call) that is really, really raspy and is one of the easiest double reeds I've ever blown. I'm built on a small frame and for some reason, I have a hard time coming up with enough air to really work some of the stiff double reeds. Singles, just my opinion, would be the way to go if you're a smaller person... especially if you're getting a call for a kid just starting out. I think any of the Primos calls or the Quackhead calls would be good starters just because they're so easy to work and with a little practice, they definitely get the ducks attention. Good luck and congrats on starting out... its a great time.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

I readily suggest getting a Carlson Equalizer with the accompanying instructional video. Very good call for the money and some of the best instruction out there. It's the one that really turned the corner for me after having tried several other calls.

http://duckcallers.org/carlson/equal.html


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

I just posted this reply in another thread, so if you read it there, you'll read it again here. 

The first call that I ever purchased was the Primos Double Wench. I still have that call, and it is one of my favorite calls ever. There are several different variations of the Wench; the Double Wench, the Timber Wench, the Hardwood Wench, the Diamondwood Wench, & the Cocobolo Wench. I have at least one or 2 of each. There's acrylic Wenches, too, but I haven't shelled out the bucks for one of those yet. I would if I could afford it though.

No matter which Wench I'm using, they always seem easy to blow, they don't stick, and they sound like ducks. the Double Wench has a tuning hole in the stopper that can be covered/uncovered, whererby changing the pitch of the quack, so you can sound like multiple ducks while only having to carry one call. It's also a very forgiving call if you make mistakes. I think these Wenches are the best calls that beginners can start learning on and I still think they sound great and perform well even for more experienced callers.

I'm not a good duck caller, I'm still learning, and the Wench is still one of my favorites. I also really like Southern Game Calls. I've got a Little Joel and a Nasty Boy that both sound great. Buck Gardner's older calls are also some of my favorites. I also like the Hunter's Specialties Bill collectors as well. I have a single reed and a double reed. Cutt Down also makes some good cocobolo wood calls, too.

All of these calls would be great calls to learn on. (2cents' worth)


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Haydels DR-85!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ChiefAutoParts said:


> Buck Gardner's older calls are also some of my favorites.


I have an old signiture series single reed polycarb that I just barely put back on my lanyard. I hadn't used it in probably four years.... but its just so dang ducky I figured I'd give it another run.... Its pretty good for an old call but I have to rest it, otherwise it starts sticking on me. Its so broken in that I can just roll a feeding call on it seems like forever before coming down into a quack. I love that old call.... I actually had it stored away in my "personal stuff" box (because it was the first call I ever owned), came across it, blew on it and thought I'd put it back to some good use.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

NovaNation said:


> GreenHead 2,
> Comp callers sound like ducks so what ever you have been hearing in the marsh can't be comp caller wannabe's. Call it what it is " bad calling" and leave comp calling out of it.
> 
> Husker,
> ...


Call it what it is??? I DID!!!!! Guys out there blowing as hard and loud as they can. They blow the same routine from start to finish, then when the birds don't responde, they generally sky blast them. A hail call is a attention getter. In all the years I have been hunting waterfowl,never have I heard a duck scream over and over, or have I ever heard one drop in to a feed back to a squealing repition of chatter. Yup wanna be comp callers. Difference is, a comp caller can keep it smooth and clean. A comp caller is basically a musician. He plays all the notes in a alloted time frame. Comp calling has zero to do with working birds. These guys buy a CD, They hear all the notes then try to reproduce them ALL AT THE SAMETIME!!! Working birds and blowing on stage, two different things. Wanna be comp callers in the marsh and bad callers, that would be the samething,sorry you couldn't put the two together by yourself!!!!!


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed explanation.
So what your saying is that I should get rid of my cd's?


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah that's what I an saying.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

GH2, glad to see you still (think you) know everything. You have made some good points. I think a lot of people do listen to the cd's, watch the movies and think that you have to do a "routine" every time you see a duck, and aren't willing to change it up. BUT those same cd's can be a huge help in learning the notes. You have to know two main things in calling ducks. 1- how to sound like a duck (cd's are a big help here) and 2- When to blow each note. (time in the blind is the ONLY way to learn that). To tell someone new to calling to throw away the cd's is just stupid IMO. NovaNation, I would suggest using the cd's to learn the notes and sounds, then get in the marsh as much as you can to learn when to blow those notes. Remember to switch it up if what you are doing isn't working.

BTW, two weeks ago I was able to pull 3 groups of mallards off live ducks with a ringing hail call. We were set up on a pond just off a corn field the ducks were feeding in. When those ducks passed us by and started to drop into the field I would lay into them as loud and long as I could. 3 of 4 groups came over and dropped into our deeks. I am no pro at all. Just a beginner that is starting to learn a thing or two. Sometimes crazy things just work.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You guys are arguing over things you agree with! What he's saying is true: take a comp caller doing his routing and stick him in the marsh and he'll scare every bird away including the gulls.

Now take that same comp call who knows when to utilize each call, when to call, when to shut up, and ducks you'll have success.

You have to:
1) know how to call
2) know when to call
3) know when NOT to call


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> 2) know when to call
> 3) know when NOT to call


Yep... and number 3 is the one most people have the hard time with. :lol:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

tredonme, sorry you have the inability to read sarcasm, but Im happy to see that you think you know everything!!!! Mabey if you read a little slower and think about what I wrote, you will see the meaning of what I wrote!!!! It seems most got it. Here I will try to make you understand and save you some time. CDs are great for beginers, and also guys that have been calling along time. Someone is always coming up with a new way to make some noise, especially goose calling. But a new caller needs to learn how to read birds more than bugle their guts out. Look for the wings to change, heads turn, bodys tip' Hitting them in the face with a hail call at 30yds away in most cases does what??? tredonme, why don't you answer that, since you believe you know everything. Don't listen to the CD and hit the marsh trying to make every call, don't call and call and call, its not necessary. Silence is golden,something else you could learn tredonme. It has been explained several times by me and others the difference between comp calling and calling ducks. In case you still don't understand tredonme, sarcasm eye rolling ect.... was my intent when I wrote throw away your cd. Is it clear now????


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

This is absolutlely hillarious! Hopefully, maybe someday I can go hunt with greenhead2 so I can get some lessons on how to work birds and just hunt ducks in general.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

So I bring up something that educates ducks, a problem new callers make by over calling, trying to sound like a comp caller doing his routine, and now Im a dick??? No wonder why so many complain about people who hunt public areas. The one's arguing with me probably are the same people I am talking about??? Enjoy your saturday morning calling contest!!!


----------



## nbp (Oct 27, 2007)

brent, 
you are freaking hilarious. i don't know what's gotten into you lately with this post and the baker post over on duckhunter, but keep it up, i love it. maybe if you follow these guys' advice you will be a good caller one day :mrgreen: .


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Some of the stuff you are saying is very good information. But the way you come off about it makes it sound like you are a know it all. I was just having a little fun with ya. Just remember some of the guys you are talking to might know a little more than you about calling ducks and duck calling in general. Its real easy to be a pro on the internet sometimes.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Back to the original post. No one call in particular is the best call for anyone let alone a beginner. I can only suggest what I preferred and that was an echo polycarb sinlgle that a bought from their site for like 30 bucks shipped. It was fruterating at first to try and learn a single reed call but it has definatley paid off in the long run and that call is still in the group of calls I use today. And ya I used cd's to help me learn but you have to really pay close attention to what they are trying to tell you. Keith Allens cd probably helped me the most in my learning process. Im sure others are really good to.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Funny you say I come across as a know it all, a internet pro. Yet first you are doing the exact samething!!!!!!! Also your call that helped you in the begining, you ordered from the internet!!!!!!!!!! Whew now that even makes it funnier. My first call came from wolfs sporting goods along with my foam and cork dekes, do you remember them!!!!! Yup the internet has been around how long??? umm how long ago did wolfs close, or since foam and cork were used???? And yer the pro???? Let me esplain sumtin to ya. Calling on a stage, it has nothing to do with, or does it make you better in the field. Some of the best BIRD callers have never seen a stage. But without a doubt som of the best STAGE callers are also some of the best BIRD callers. IMO a double reed is the best call to start with now that the season has started, practice the single reed at home, then bring it to the field.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey bud never said anything about me being a pro or know it all. Just tried to get back to the original post and share what worked best for ME. I never told anyone to go out and buy or do anything that I said. You on the other hand did.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> tredonme, sorry you have the inability to read sarcasm,


It is hard for me to read sarcasm like it is for most because there is no inflection to reading. That is why we have the smiley's no the right of your screen, when typing a reply. ie. :roll: :roll: :roll:



Greenhead 2 said:


> but Im happy to see that you think you know everything!!!!


I never said I know everything. I will be the first to admit that I don't. I just thought you were saying that cd's and dvd's are worthless and should be thrown away.



Greenhead 2 said:


> But a new caller needs to learn how to read birds more than bugle their guts out. Look for the wings to change, heads turn, bodys tip'


I agree 100%.



Greenhead 2 said:


> Hitting them in the face with a hail call at 30yds away in most cases does what??? tredonme, why don't you answer that, since you believe you know everything.


Hitting in a duck at 30 yard with anything will usually flare them as fast as someone in neon pink doing jumping jacks in the blind. And again I never said I know everything just that I'm learning and one thing I do believe is that there is a time and a place for a hail call. Maybe that was the only day a hail call will work for the rest of my life, but it worked then and more than likely it will work again.



Greenhead 2 said:


> Don't listen to the CD and hit the marsh trying to make every call, don't call and call and call, its not necessary. Silence is golden,something else you could learn tredonme.


Again I agree that it isn't necesary to blow a "rutine" at ever duck you see in the swamp. Sometimes complete silence is golden and sometimes you have to call them all the way to the water. Have we ever hunted together? Could you even pic me out of a crowd? I'm pretty sure you couldn't and I know I couldn't you either. I take every chance I can get to learn from someone who knows more than me. Ask anyone on this forum, who has hunted with me if I know how to be quiet. Until you hunt with me I would apreciate you not telling me what I "could learn."



Greenhead 2 said:


> It has been explained several times by me and others the difference between comp calling and calling ducks. In case you still don't understand tredonme, sarcasm eye rolling ect.... was my intent when I wrote throw away your cd. Is it clear now????


Yep!


----------

